# Prison Theme: need graphics



## MikeK (Sep 27, 2009)

This year's Halloween party for me is going to be prison themed — something of an institute for the criminally insane. I've already got some great ideas in the works, but to really sell the whole idea, I want to get as many themed decorations going as I can. In part, I want to use (or create my own stuff based on) old documents and posters — wanted posters, criminal psych diagrams (phrenology anyone?), prisoner manifests, etc etc. It can be difficult to track down stuff like this, however, at resolutions that are actually high enough to print and make them look like originals.

If anyone's done this theme before, or knows where I might be able to find a good cache of old documents like this, it'd be very helpful. And of course, ANY ideas for decorations, games, and everything else are welcome.


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

I would recommend writing to your local or state prison system and explain what you're looking for and WHY (important). Chances are that they will help you, and might even show up if you invite them to the party!


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

I would recommend writing to your local or state prison system explaining what you're looking for and WHY (important). If you're nice enough about it they would probably help you and show up if invited!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

I think it would be interestiung to write your own, just to see what you could make up.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Definitely need an electric chair and a table for lethal injection with all the straps and a body. What about a padded cell???


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

LOVE the padded cell ideas - and would be so easy! Take a cue from how the DIY home shows make quick headboards - plywood, polyfill, and use a staple gun to "tuft" the fabric . You can glue buttons over the staples with hot glue. awesome!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

search google for prison doc, found this you could recreate something to this effect, scroll to bottom and you will see prison camp recordes etc.....
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...images?q=prison+records&um=1&hl=en&tbs=isch:1


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Another good site, go to prisoners photos

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...s&start=72&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ndsp=18&tbs=isch:1

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&start=126&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ndsp=18&tbs=isch:1


----------



## MikeK (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the awesome tips so far, everyone. I've been working full force on planning in the past few weeks, and really trying to get people excited for it. I've been doing a bit of "guerrilla marketing" on Facebook by posting things like this:








I'll be doing a few more and putting them in frames in the area that's decorated like the Warden's office


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Mike, I can't help you with graphics but I do suggest you click on the link below, or just google "stateville" That's the notorious prison in Joliet IL. 

I worked in Cook Co Jail for 12 years, so I do have more than a passing familiarity with the inside of correctional facilities. I suggest you decorate with mice, rats and roaches, just to give it that old timey, true to life feeling. 

http://picsdigger.com/keyword/stateville correctional center/


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Dollar Tree has lots of roaches in bags and they are very realistic and creepy.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info Maxiboots -- should provide some fun inspiration.

I've had another idea that I could use some help finding some source material on. In our living room, we've got a large TV that's too much effort to move, so in years past, I've just looped old silent horror films on it all night as a background prop. To tie in with the prison idea, I had the idea of creating a CCTV Security Reel, with various static shots shots of prison zones, splicing in "wtf was that?" frames and clips every now and then -- weird pictures and overlays, clips from "The Ring" video, etc. I feel confident enough building the final product in Adobe Premiere, but I've been having some trouble actually finding raw footage, or even still photos of empty cell blocks taken from a high enough angle to look like they're security cameras. Short of scouring YouTube and Google's Video search, does anyone have any sources on stuff like this?


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Prisons and jails are extremely cautious about allowing photographs or filming inside their facilities. CCDC did allow filmmakers inside the jail in the 90's to film Primal Fear. There are some scenes actually filmed in one of the maximum security divisions there. I don't remember the camera angle, but there is a scene with Edward Norton sitting on the bed in a real cell.


----------

